# Tales of Africa



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Boerbok ram*

If anyone can get Leon Heydenrych to submit his story about the American hunter and the boerbok......


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

cmitch,

I'm sure I've heard that story. Perhaps it's not "slightly falsified" enough for this thread.

Kak stories boet! Ons soek kak stories! Hoe meer daar gelieg word hoe beter:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Mamba stories*

Twee strories by 2 verskillende narre gehoor
Eerste eenit kom uit die mond van n wildsplaas eienaar.Hy het my vertel as n voertuig teen 180km/h verby n Swartmamba ry dan pik hy n band 16 keer.Fok maar dis vinnig!Wonder hoe de moer hy dit getel kry.

Tweede storie:n Groot jagter is ons omgewing vertel my dat n mamba 45km/h kan seil.Die perd het n boog gehad maar jy kan hom nie convert na n boogjagter nie.Hy wil diere op 400m + skiet met sy 7mm STW.Elke jaar spog hy net hoeveel rooibokke hy uitgeskiet het.Natuurlik alles met n lig in die aand.Die slagter vertel my dat hy die bokke moertoe skiet en baie vd vleis kan hy nie gebruik nie.Hy raak al gatvol as die knaap bokke daar aanbring.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

cmitch said:


> If anyone can get Leon Heydenrych to submit his story about the American hunter and the boerbok......


I will shoot Leon a PM, maybe he write this story here:wink:


----------

